# Cut the tip of your finger off? Grow it back!



## HallTree (Feb 1, 2008)

This is amazing. To see the video click HERE


----------



## Bureaucrat (May 26, 2008)

Hey Halftree this is amazing. I'm amazed at what can be done now days. There are so many things that are so technologically dazzling that we don't even notice them all. The UW-Madison has done a lot of stuff with stem cells with amazing results but this does some of the same things with out the ethical questions (except from PETA). Thanks for posting.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

my finger is growing back


----------

